

HTML5 video needs DRM - jasonshah1233
http://www.jasonshah.com/html5-video-needs-drm/

======
lmm
Dumb argument. With SSL the bank has control of its own key, and can keep it
secret or publish it, and you have control of your own key. You both conform
to the open SSL standard, you both control your own software, and you can both
fix bugs in the software you use. (No, you can't fix bugs in the bank's
software, and they can't fix bugs in your software. That's perfectly
sensible).

With DRM someone is keeping your video and worse, the code running on your
computer, secret from you. If it has bugs, you can't fix them. So no, I'm
afraid all DRM really is bad.

~~~
jasonshah1233
"With DRM someone is keeping... the code running on your computer, secret from
you."

Yet, Netflix open sources the code[1].

[1][http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/07/nfwebcrypto-web-
cryptogr...](http://techblog.netflix.com/2013/07/nfwebcrypto-web-cryptography-
api-native.html)

------
jzs
Really dumb argument indeed.

DRM is evil. DRM is not made for the user but for companies that tries to
protect an outdated business model. DRM is certainly a technology that should
never make it to the HTML5 standard.

You write that not all DRM is bad. Can you come up with an example where DRM
is "not bad"? I can come up with plenty of bad examples that hurts legit users
more than the users that finds their way around the DRM.

------
wmf
_Content producers will have to continue to rely on expensive, private video
technology /DRM stacks such as Microsoft Silverlight and Adobe Media Server._

Whereas with EME you'll have to license PlayReady _and_ Widevine _and_ maybe
FairPlay.

